# What do you do to calm yourself down during an episode?



## milpool (Nov 4, 2014)

I've had DPD for about 6 years now, been very busy with school so it's been quite difficult for me to take the necessary steps but honestly I haven't truly simply tried because I just managed to cope and it was getting better, so recently I made an idiotic choice and decided to smoke marijuana with my friend. I've smoked occasionally even though it's almost one of the worst thing for DPD sufferers to do (although I didnt acquire the disorder from marijuana like many people) Well for the first time ever I panicked while on it. I calmed down during the high and I eventually felt fine like I do when I smoke. But after sitting in my class the next day I started having thoughts about it and started digging deeper holes mentally and had a light panic attack. So here comes the episode, its extremely strong probably the strongest in years, no idea why it seems like irrational thoughts are getting to me again after practicing to control them for so long. I managed to calm down yesterday throughout the day and just relax, I decided to go to sleep and attempt to get a full 8 hours, unfortunately I woke up early by mistake with only 6 hours of sleep, I notice and begin to lightly panic since I still feel bad since Sunday night. I apologize for the long paragraph, venting helps im sure most of you feel the same.

My overall question is what do you all like to do to quickly contain an episode, I cant go to class like this I have papers to write and such and its going to be extremely difficult seeing as it feels like im in freshman year again with the extremely strong depersonalization. So what things can I do now to control it and just attempt to relax myself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Anything that immediately takes up as much of your attention as possible.

Be fully immersed in something else.


----------



## s0me0ne-else (Nov 3, 2014)

Use your imagination the way you did as a child. If derealization is just you stuck in your imagination of what existence is, occupy the same part of your brain with something innocent.

When I was younger I was scared of the girl from "The Ring" so I would imagine Brock Lesnar beating the shit out of her in hilarious situations. I do something similar to that, but what I do is i personify all my derealization thoughts as shadowy demons and imagine all my favourite cartoons going to war in an effort to protect my mind. I know day dreaming is not always ideal, but it helps you get off track of the thoughts you were having. 
Think with innocence, that's my best advice for those moments.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

milpool said:


> I've had DPD for about 6 years now, been very busy with school so it's been quite difficult for me to take the necessary steps but honestly I haven't truly simply tried because I just managed to cope and it was getting better, so recently I made an idiotic choice and decided to smoke marijuana with my friend. I've smoked occasionally even though it's almost one of the worst thing for DPD sufferers to do (although I didnt acquire the disorder from marijuana like many people) Well for the first time ever I panicked while on it. I calmed down during the high and I eventually felt fine like I do when I smoke. But after sitting in my class the next day I started having thoughts about it and started digging deeper holes mentally and had a light panic attack. So here comes the episode, its extremely strong probably the strongest in years, no idea why it seems like irrational thoughts are getting to me again after practicing to control them for so long. I managed to calm down yesterday throughout the day and just relax, I decided to go to sleep and attempt to get a full 8 hours, unfortunately I woke up early by mistake with only 6 hours of sleep, I notice and begin to lightly panic since I still feel bad since Sunday night. I apologize for the long paragraph, venting helps im sure most of you feel the same.
> 
> My overall question is what do you all like to do to quickly contain an episode, I cant go to class like this I have papers to write and such and its going to be extremely difficult seeing as it feels like im in freshman year again with the extremely strong depersonalization. So what things can I do now to control it and just attempt to relax myself?


Grounding in one of the most powerful ways to get on top of an episode of DP or DR.


----------



## sarahelizabeth48120 (Sep 25, 2014)

Cihan said:


> There are two steps that I usually take to get my head of the clouds during a "DP attack".
> 
> First, I make sure whenever I leave my house that I have a bunch of recovery stories stored on my phone, so in-case I do accidentally freak out, I'll have something to calm me down.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahelizabeth48120 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oops, what I was going to add is that those 3 steps actually are pretty helpful. Especially the quite place.


----------



## Mercutio (Nov 8, 2014)

I read. That helps a lot when I can sink myself into the story. I also draw. Lose myself in the details. 
There is one more coping strategy, and I am dead serious. I would never tell this normally, but as a sufferer who sometimes needed help desperately, this helped a lot.

It is...um, websites of a more intimate nature. 
Dig?
It is very distracting.


----------

